# Clay Bar



## davie (May 14, 2003)

Would it be possible for you to e-mail me the Clay Bar article from Absolutte (I cannot find my hard copy since moving house).

Many Thanks,

Davie


----------



## kharling (Mar 17, 2004)

davie said:


> Would it be possible for you to e-mail me the Clay Bar article from Absolutte (I cannot find my hard copy since moving house).
> 
> Many Thanks,
> 
> Davie


Try a PM to the Wax Wizard :wink:


----------

